# Where do I start with my Andalusian?



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

If you don't want to jump or do dressage, and have to ride bitless you are limited in your options. If he's under 5 you could do some western classes as you are allowed bitless in those classes for young horses. Some really small, fun style shows might allow you to ride bitless in an english pleasure type class, but only if they aren't running under any rulebook. You'd have to ask management before you enter.

I believe show jumping and barrel racing are the only diciplines that allow bitless for all ages.

You could also do inhand classes to get the feel of showing without worrying about riding. Lots of small club style shows have halter classes.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Look at open breed shows. That may be a great place to start!

I used to show QHs at open Arabian shows. 
There were a few regulation regarding tack (mainly what NOT to use), and bitless was perfectly fine. The shows were lots of fun. Yes, it was an Arabian show, but in the open classes minis, gaited horses and stock horses were shown alongside the Arabs and everybody had a blast.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Look into small local open 'fun shows' and 'playdays.' Ours do require any horse over the age of 5 to be in a bit, but there is one rider who has a veterinary release for her horse due to a tongue injury, and she is allowed to ride in a bosal. Whether a release is acceptable is up to the show holder and the judge.

Instead of a show, you may want to look into group trail rides and competitive trail. We don't have competitive train in our area (no horse trails due to agriculture) but you may want to look into rules concerning bitless for that type of event.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

The fact he is a bit of an unusual breed is irrelevant. I think as people have already mentioned above, is the lack of bit use. That is going to eliminate a lot of options for you. Jumpers and some western classes from what I was told are the only ones you could compete in. I don't show western myself, so I don't know the rules with that side of things. Pictures please!


----------



## AndalusianRobyn (Nov 27, 2017)

If you're in the United States and he's registered, you could do all type of classes through the IALHA! They do halter, showmanship, driving, as well as a bunch of different classes under saddle. If he is not IALHA registered but is ANCCE registered, it should be pretty easy to get him IALHA registered as well I believe. Check out their website here: https://ialha.org/shows/


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I ride an Andy. He is not a show horse, but is a darn nice trail horse.


Can we see a photo of your Andy?


----------

